# London TO Brighton Run



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

As the title says i reckon this would be an excellent idea for 2003,anyone fancy organising it ? as i wouldnt know where to start ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er...how about Sunday 29th :


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

29th Jan?

We'd be up for this..........nice sea side air after Somerset sound very good


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

29th is a weds..26th Sunday much better.

SOMERSET ? Where and when, I was there over Christmas, Luxborough Nr Minehead. They said in the village that they had seen another one" of these weird cars" about recently , was it you ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jans very busy what with the AGM and karting


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jan...who's she ?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

What about some time late Feb, where should we start from?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Ace cafe ring a bell Howard. Yeah right!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

;D  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any one know Brighton ? Where do we finish ?

PS let's not make it a race, more fun in a cruise mode all in a long string of 1500 TT's ! WOW .


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm up for this as long as I can make the dates (to be decided?). Brighton Marina or the bit of road where they finish the Ventran car run (by the nudist beach ) could be the finishing line. Brighton Marina has a large open air car park if memory serves me well. I have no idea about the London bit though.

Like the cruise idea TTotal. Takes me back to my custom car days!!

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Y e h , n i c e a n d e a s y . G r o o v y ! 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hows your exhaust pipes looking m8. Mine are all dirty again, I shall be using some more Ex-iT on them tomorrow 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd also be interested in this run dependant on date.

TTotal, Love_iTT - cleaned my car yesterday after leaving exhausts to soak over night and now they're all shiny and clean!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nah........Oxycetyline , burn the feckers off when they get dirty (Did you know they grow back ! )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why not a lazy cruise ? Finished off by a "who's got the best / cleanest / most modded / daftest (graham of course) dirtiest/ oldest/ highest mileage /travelled the firthest/ etc all just for fun...

A fun cruise !

So who is up for that then ? ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> 29th is a weds..26th Sunday much better.
> 
> SOMERSET ? Where and when, I was there over Christmas, Luxborough Nr Minehead. They said in the village that they had seen another one" of these weird cars" about recently , was it you ?


26th cool..............no not me! we're in Hillcommon about 20 miles away, very muddy TT


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys we're in dates paralysis mode again!!

John/Jonah - since you guys posted first can you agree a date between you and update the thread title to suit...if people cant make it this time we will certanly do more seaside runs again in the summer!

Will post a separate thread with a list of the dates already booked in 1Q


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

why not mayday bank holiday
,as i said earlier it was a suggestion and as i'm not from down that way wouldnt have any idea as meeting places ect so think would be better for someone down thatway to arange


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

http://www.vccofgb.co.uk/lontobri/general.htm#route

This is the veteran Car Club route - why not stick to that, then that's the route sorted. Maps available there as well.

Just think that the 20mph average speed may be a bit slow though ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thats the rout that the smartcar club took too,thats where i got the idea from ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> why not mayday bank holiday
> ,as i said earlier it was a suggestion and as i'm not from down that way wouldnt have any idea as meeting places ect so think would be better for someone down thatway to arange


Well Lisa , its right on your backyard, to you fancy posting this up for the bank holiday then, at least its not a mad panic scramble ....that way we can be reasonably certain of a bigger turnout and gives a chance to really organise the meet and make it fun too 
Hope thats ok with my WOW partner


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh 
this is a classic one: see www.club-audi.co.uk diary dates !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

